# hab anscheinend richtig scheiße gebaut....

## Seulas

Hallo,

ich hatte mir mein Gentoo schön eingerichtet und hatte nur ein kleines Probelm: Mir wurden als User nich die Inhate von meinen anderen Partitionen (alle vfat) im Konqueror angezeigt. Ein Kumpel meinte das liegt daran das ich keine Leserechte hatte und meinte ich solle es so versuchen:

```

chmod +r /dev/hda5

chmod +r /dev/hda6

chmod +r /dev/hda1

```

Hatte eigentlich auch ganz schön geklappt bis ich versucht hab neuzustarten! Wenn der Kernel bootet kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen:

```

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

                "checkfs" was not started.

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

                "localmount" was not started.

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

                "clock" was not started.

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

                "bootmisc" was not started.

```

X startet auch nicht mehr:

```

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScrrnInit failed for driver 0

```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen   :Sad: 

----------

## leemc

Hi!

 *Seulas wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Mir wurden als User nich die Inhate von meinen anderen Partitionen (alle vfat) im Konqueror angezeigt. Ein Kumpel meinte das liegt daran das ich keine Leserechte hatte und meinte ich solle es so versuchen:
> 
> 

 

IMHO hätte man das mit Änderungen in der /etc/fstab lösen können.

 *Seulas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> chmod +r /dev/hda5
> ...

 

Ich sehe auch den Zusammenhang nicht, wieso die obigen Befehle zu Bootproblemen führen können (nehme an, daß alle vfat sind)...

 *Seulas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn der Kernel bootet kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hast Du vielleicht zwischendurch Dein System upgedated und die Konfigurationsdateien nicht auf den aktuellsten Stand (z.B. mit etc-update) gebracht?

----------

## Seulas

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du vielleicht zwischendurch Dein System upgedated und die Konfigurationsdateien nicht auf den aktuellsten Stand (z.B. mit etc-update) gebracht?

 

Ja, hab ich auch schon versucht. Bei etc-update kommt diese Meldung:

```

Sanning Configuration files ....

Exiting: No files to work on!

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Das wird ja immer schlimmer   :Shocked: 

----------

## leemc

Hi!

 *Seulas wrote:*   

> Ja, hab ich auch schon versucht. Bei etc-update kommt diese Meldung:
> 
> ```
> 
> Sanning Configuration files ....
> ...

 

Das heißt ja nur, daß alle Konfigurationsdateien up-to-date sind.

Hier hat jemand auch die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie Du. Vielleicht hilft Dir der dortige Lösungsvorschlag weiter.

----------

## Seulas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier hat jemand auch die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie Du. Vielleicht hilft Dir der dortige Lösungsvorschlag weiter.

 

Hab den Beitrag auch schon gelesen, aber meine fstab ist und war in Ordnung. 

Ich bin echt ratlos wieso der nich mehr will   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

